# Obedience Breakthrough



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thought i'd share me and Berlin's remarkable progress in obedience. We are on a whole new level of understanding, and progressing so much lately! He is about to graduate his intermediate class next week, and we are going to take one 6 week course geared toward the CGC and take that soon. THEN. Onto more important things! 

But anyways, I have gotten this unruly, testosterone fueled, high drive, hyper 8 month old puppy to FOCUS on me and STAY while I move away in the presence of the kitties, he doesn't even glance at them. 

The dog who once did *not* understand heeling one bit, is now doing GREAT with the beginnings of heeling (in the house)...he has been following me around on my left side, stopping when I stop, looking at my face. He gets the idea of heeling! :happyboogie: Loose leash walking now, even in the middle of petsmart, is so nice, he walks so nicely next to me. 

The puppy who i *never* thought would be able to hold a down stay, is now down staying while I walk away! And wont move until I "free" him. 

I am so proud. He is so reliable with sit, down, and stand also. We have moved on to visual commands for those, and he responds to both verbal and visual commands for those three. 

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait till Zoey can do that well.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That is such good news to hear. I was upset for you thinking that you might have to rehome Berlin because of the cats.

I knew he was a good boy inside. He just needed you to help him along.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. And no rehoming for him. He is such a good boy and just needs me to help him learn whats right and wrong.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

YAY!!!! Congrats!!!! Breakthroughs are awesome!!!!!! MUST GET VIDEO!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its nice when everything comes together. Lots of people go to classes, don't see any progress, so they leave classes. Obedience is a work in progress and at the end very worth it.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats to you and Berlin. That was the best feeling in the world when we had that breakthrough!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! . Good work both of you


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!!!! It sounds like you have made great progress 
On to bigger and better things!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news for you guys! Those break thhroughs are always neat.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone 




llombardo said:


> Its nice when everything comes together. Lots of people go to classes, don't see any progress, so they leave classes. Obedience is a work in progress and at the end very worth it.


Can't agree with that more. Berlin has been in constant training since he was 4 months old. For a while here, we had back tracked (teenagers, geesh  ) But I pushed through it, and now our obedience is better than ever!





KZoppa said:


> YAY!!!! Congrats!!!! Breakthroughs are awesome!!!!!! MUST GET VIDEO!!!!


Thanks  I'll try and get some videos this weekend, when I am home from work!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So we are going to take the CGC soon, hopefully by the end of March. Any tips? I think what I'm most worried about is the dog interaction, and him not getting all excited when the person comes to say hi and pet him. Oh and.....leaving him for THREE minutes. I think just when I first leave him will be the worst. After he gets over that, he'll just be waiting patiently for me. :thinking:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

:bump: anyone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

